# let the train take the strain!



## 91492 (May 1, 2005)

We are new to motorhoming, and our van is too big to fit into a normal parking space, so we are a bit nervous about getting out and about while we are away in case we can't find anywhere to park up.

Last weekend we found a solution, for one weekend anyway. We stayed at a lovely campsite called Flower Meadows near Swanage. The site was 100 yards from the station at Harman's Cross, which takes you down to Swanage or in the other direction up to Corfe Castle. Great pub next to the station at the Corfe castle end too. Shame it was blowing a gale and we got drenched while we were up visiting the castle though! Drip dried in the NT tea room!

We spent the weekend travelling up and down the line and the children loved it.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

There's normally a problem parking anything in this country so with a bit of patience you should be able to find somewhere suitable I would have thought. Once across the channel you can park almost anywhere which is just one of the benefits of getting out of UK.


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*trains*

welcome to the site; there's a lot of motorhome knowledge floating around here...

We normally find somewhere to park, but in the UK (especially the crowded south) we try to find sites near to pubs or where we can cycle to local attractions etc. Trains are useful where you can find them - in dorset next to Moreton station is the CCC site & the CC site the other side of the railway. Good train service in to Dorchester & Weymouth & Poole / Bournemouth the other way.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

welcome to the site, 
and the fun and games that is parking a motorhome in the uk, 
as well as trains keep an eye out for P+R.
some sites advertise their proximity to bus stops as well

8)


----------

